# Round question..



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

This may help you a little with the NAA indoor stuff. The red and yellow targets that you have seen. I personally have never shot an NAA indoor round.
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/FITA website/05 Rules/01 C&R Book/2008RulesENG_Book3.pdf

The NFAA official indoor target is the 5 spot blue and white and a perfect score being 300 60X, 60 arrows shot. With X's being counted for score. ANd the scoring is X, 5 white, and 4 for the blue rings.

Then there is the Vegas target which is not an official NFAA round. A 3 spot target yellow, red, blue. A perfect score is 300 30X, 30 arrows shot. X's do not count but are tallied. Yellow is 10, then a one point deduction for each ring out.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

To add to what USNarcher said......

The 3-spot Vegas target actually is an official NFAA round, though usually not shot for NFAA tournaments around the Midwest. Besides the Vegas scoring, 30 arrows, a lot of times you'll see a 450 round referenced. Same as the Vegas scoring with the larger x-ring scoring 10, but shooting 45 arrows instead of 30.

There is also a variation scoring on the 3-spot target where you count the little x-ring in the middle as 11, then regular 10, 9, 8, etc., scoring the rest of the way out for a possible 330. Presley's, IL in December and the IA ProAm both use the 330 3-spot round for 2nd day (of a 2-day tournament).

The yellow/red 5-spot target is a new invention. Its not NFAA or FITA/NAA sanctioned. Several clubs in the N. IL and WI area are starting to shoot this round. Can be scored either as a 600 round using the larger x-ring as 10, or as a 660 round where the little x-ring scores 11, then regular 10, 9, 8 scoring just like the 330 round noted above.

>>------->


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Fantastic.. thats the information I was looking for.. i didnt know that the new 5spot wasnt NFAA or anything... thats what our league is starting to shoot, and Ive never seen it before. I like praticing on it, then If i go to a 300 shoot, seeing that bigger x is so much easier....


thanks, I really appreciate the clarification.... everyone!

B~ :darkbeer:




CHPro said:


> To add to what USNarcher said......
> 
> The 3-spot Vegas target actually is an official NFAA round, though usually not shot for NFAA tournaments around the Midwest. Besides the Vegas scoring, 30 arrows, a lot of times you'll see a 450 round referenced. Same as the Vegas scoring with the larger x-ring scoring 10, but shooting 45 arrows instead of 30.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

That new yellow/red 5-spot is a fairly new creation. Combines the number of arrows you usually shoot at for an NFAA 5-spot per end/round while also being able to practice aiming at the multi-colored for Vegas practice. Kind of a hybrid of both rounds. Where are you shooting this face for leagues if you don't mind my asking? Only a few I know in IL that have been actively using this newer 5-spot yellow/red target face. Just wondering where else it is starting to catch on. Scoring a 600 round or using the little x as 11 for a 660?

>>------->


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

CHPro said:


> That new yellow/red 5-spot is a fairly new creation. Combines the number of arrows you usually shoot at for an NFAA 5-spot per end/round while also being able to practice aiming at the multi-colored for Vegas practice. Kind of a hybrid of both rounds. Where are you shooting this face for leagues if you don't mind my asking? Only a few I know in IL that have been actively using this newer 5-spot yellow/red target face. Just wondering where else it is starting to catch on. Scoring a 600 round or using the little x as 11 for a 660?
> 
> >>------->


Im a member at Kishwaukee Archers (http://www.kishwaukeearchers.org/) and they have a 5spot league on monday nights starting in January. Itll be my first year, and Im looking forward to trying it. They used to use the regular 5spot, but I found out while praticing that they changed over to the new 5spot, which is probably because of the reason you stated,.. vegas pratice....

B~ :darkbeer:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Ahhh Kishwaukee....that's who I would have guessed as first choice would be using that target in IL for leagues. Randy R. intro'ed that target last year at one of your club's weekend tournaments and here in WI that target/round will now be used as one of the three legs of the S. WI Tri-Star series (Beloit, Janesville and Stoughton). If looking for weekend shoots in WI you'll have to watch for the Tri-Star starting around Mid-January. Several from N. IL, including Kishwaukee members, come up to shoot the Tri-Star events.

>>------>


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I heard Randy intro'd it.... im looking forward to the tristar, is there a website i can check for info on it?


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> ...is there a website i can check for info on it?


I haven't seen a flyer on it yet, but the dates are here: beloitfieldarchers.com/AreaShoots.htm


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Where can one find this new 5 spot target?

Other than the ones in my cabinet..........


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I know Maple Leaf is now officially making the 5-spot Vegas targets. So either direct from them or possibly Lancasters has, or can get there hands on, some for you as well.

>>------>


----------

